# günaydın / iyi günler / iyi akşamlar / iyi geceler / hoşçakal / sağol / hoşgeldiniz / hoşbulduk



## Torolina1990

Hello! I would like to make clear some greeting expressions in Turkish!
So:

*Günaydın* means good morning(as soon as we wake up)
*İyi günler* means good morning generally
*İyi akşamlar* means good evening/night generally
*İyi geceler* means good night(when we go to sleep)

what about* hoşçakal* and *hoşçakalın*? Can i tell it when i enter or leave from somewhere?

what about *güle güle*? Is it the answer to hoşçakal?

*Merhaba*? *selam*?

Thanks!!
Lina


----------



## Rallino

You say _Hoşçakal / Hoşçakalın _when you or someone else leaves.

_Güle güle_ is used by the person who stays. If your friend leaves, you tell him _güle güle_. If you are the one who leaves, your friends say _güle güle.
_
_Merhaba _means hello. You can use it with everyone (friends; teachers; professors)
_Selam _​means hi. You use it with friends only.


----------



## sufler

I have also a question about _Hoşçakal_. Should it be written separately _Hoşça kal _or jointly _Hoşçakal _?


----------



## Torolina1990

Thank you so much! Please tell me if _Hoşgeldiniz and Hoşbulduk is written separately or like I have written it!
Thanks
_


----------



## Rallino

Both are correct. TDK writes them separately, but the words have almost lost their meaning, so I find it more correct to write them together:

Hoşça kal / Hoşçakal
Hoşça kalın / Hoşçakalın

Hoş geldin / Hoşgeldin
Hoş geldiniz / Hoşgeldiniz

Hoş bulduk / Hoşbulduk

Sağ ol / Sağol
Sağ olun / Sağolun

Many people would be inclined to write them together, I reckon.


----------



## Torolina1990

what means Sağol and Sağolun?


----------



## Rallino

It means _Thanks._


----------



## Torolina1990

thank you!


----------



## Tamar

I've noticed on a television show, that when people walk into a room they are greeted with _Hoşgeldiniz _(or at least hat what I think it is because it sounds a little different to me) and they answer back to person who greeted them, but I cannot make out what is that word. What is it?

Teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

You would answer _Hoşgeldiniz / Hoş geldiniz_ with _*Hoşbulduk*_ / *Hoş bulduk*.


----------



## shawnee

In my fledgling Turkish, I have used _Hoşçakal as 'stay well', more or less the equivalent of the Greek 'Να 'σε καλά'. _It looks as if I have been mistaken_.
_


----------



## Reverence

"Hoşçakal" and "Güle güle" are used only in instances where one of the parties leaves while the rest stay. The departing say "Hoşçakal", formally "Hoşçakalın", and the remaining reply with "Güle güle". However, such parting words shouldn't be used when parties just split and everyone goes their way. Correct words would include "Görüşürüz" (see you) or a variation thereof in such cases. Another popular one is "Kendinize iyi bakın" or, more informally, "Kendine iyi bak" (take care).

"İyi günler" actually means "good day", not "good morning". Could be used both as a greeting and a parting word, unlike "Günaydın", which is only valid as a greeting.


----------



## shawnee

Ah! güzel, ve teşekkür ederim Reverence.


----------



## Tamar

Çok teşekkür ederim Reverence!


----------



## Reverence

Why, no problem. Anytime.


----------

